# e24 hybrid swaps



## mikekhosan (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey everyone, new here. Recently procured an e24....but am looking for power. Really I am interested in which engines fit easily into the slot left by a m30. My basic ideas are that either the 5.0 v-12 from the 7-series cars, or one of the earlier aluminium v-8s. My thoughs here go like this....if they fi a m30 in the same spot, the v-12 might be an easy fit? SPecfically I'm looking to be able to buy and engine, build it, and toss it in my e24. Ideas, help, anyhting, a plac to start, would be useful. THank you and yes I h ave searched intensly on the subject

peace.


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

http://www.mwrench.com/m6v8/v12install/

Then back up to www.mwrench.com and email Ed


----------

